# Vote for Refugee Council Day Centre



## sufilala (Oct 19, 2011)

*The Refugee Council Day Centre needs your help!*

It's been running in the heart of Brixton for over 10 years, providing a safe haven and warm welcome for asylum seekers and refugees, including hundreds of hot meals each day, english classes, womens & young people's groups & more ... more info linked below.

The Day Centre is competing for £6,000 of desperately needed funding which is available from NatWest for local community projects, and is currently doing very well with over 600 votes.

If you'd like to add your support please follow the instructions below, it takes just a couple of minutes.

1. Follow this link: *http://communityforce.natwest.com/project/4404*  and register your details 
2. Verify you signed up by clicking a link in your email 
3. Go back to: *http://communityforce.natwest.com/project/4404* and vote for Refugee Council Day Centre (postcode SW9 8BB)​
(You can also vote over the telephone on 0800 2100 246 freephone)​ 
Voting closes in 5 days, so *please fwd this* to all your friends, contacts and networks...!


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Oct 19, 2011)

They are a fantastic organisation. I hope they win some money.


----------

